# Keeping track of how much they run



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

What do you all do to keep track of how much your hedgie runs at night? I know that my girl runs because her wheel is messed on in the morning, but it's never completely covered in poo like I've seen some of them in pictures. I've seen some of you post actual mileage. How are you doing it? Can you link me to a device for such things?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

This may help  
viewtopic.php?f=61&t=4844&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=80


----------



## kvmommy (Feb 2, 2013)

I set mine up, I did the math...and it still doesn't work right for me. so maybe someone on here can explain it better.


----------



## Erizo (Jul 25, 2012)

I use an odometer to track total time and average speed (Sigma 1009).

Some nights she can run for three hours and the wheel looks untouched. Other nights she can run under an hour and it looks like a poop bomb went off. Usually, it is just 'average dirty'. It gets washed every day, regardless.

The math can be tricky; I'll grant you that. The wheel that I have, the circumference varies a bit, depending on where you measure. The 'wheel' is a cake topper, and not really straight sided either. I measured at the center of the wheel, from the inside. That should give the truest data. The odometer that I have - when making the conversion so that I can enter the wheel size and enter the correct number, it will not accept a number that starts with less than 1.0. That's an unusual problem, but it cropped up with the Sigma 1009. I simply doubled the number, and then halve the data in the morning. For example, if it says that she ran 4.22 miles, then she really ran 2.11 miles.

The math can be tricky, especially if converting between mm or cm and inches. MM is the most exacting. Inches is the least exacting, an american thing. Some odometers use the international metric standard for data entry, some don't. You have to pay attention, for sure.

Sophie's average speed is quite steady - between 1.7 and 2.0 mph. Her top speed is usually about 4.0 mph, but can spike to 6.0 mph every once in a while. Her total time and distance are fluctuating more than they used to: about 1.5 to 2.75 hours / about 3.0 to 5.5 miles.

Odometer video:
(14:20)
odometer-12-12-18.mp4


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Quick question...will the odometer still be accurate for measuring their running distance if the hedgie runs both directions on the wheel? Maybe a silly question but I know Henry is constantly switching which way he faces to run on his wheel at night so I didn't know if that makes any difference...?


----------



## Erizo (Jul 25, 2012)

". . . will the odometer still be accurate for measuring their running distance if the hedgie runs both directions on the wheel? . . ."

I touch on this in the video. Two points: 1st - I am not aware of any odometer that cares which direction the wheel is turning. The sensor only notes how many times the magnet goes past. I mention making sure that the odometer works no matter which direction the wheel is turning - but mainly because it is good habit to always double-check every little thing.

2nd - I talk a fair bit about placement of the sensor and the magnet, and show it in the video. This is definitely something to be aware of. Many wheels (certainly mine), have a 'natural' top and bottom. No wheel is true, and most wheels will always come to rest with their 'top' at the top. For this reason I mount the sensor down low, and attach the magnet at the top. When the hedgie jumps off, the wheel will continue to turn - mostly it will rock back and forth until it comes to a stop. The higher quality the wheel, the longer (more times) it will rock back and forth. If the magnet is mounted at the bottom of the wheel, basically right in front of the sensor, each 'rocking motion' will be counted as a full turn. It may do this quite a few times. Over the course of a full night, it might add up to a whole lot of times.


----------



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you. I'll have to check into getting one of those. It's either that, or stay up all night long hiding in the shadows. rofl


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

Reedwoman,

This is the one Maggie and I use for Reginald http://amzn.com/B001FCFK5C

This is how we have it set up on the CWS










And this... https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc ... sp=sharing 
Is how we keep track out it (running tab)


----------



## infinitepi314 (Aug 28, 2014)

did you glue the magnet to the wheel?


----------



## pricklypear (Aug 30, 2014)

infinitepi314 said:


> did you glue the magnet to the wheel?


I have the same question! I'm not sure how to secure a magnet and I've seen non-sticky tack mentioned but am not sure exactly what that is or where to find it.


----------



## infinitepi314 (Aug 28, 2014)

pricklypear said:


> I have the same question! I'm not sure how to secure a magnet and I've seen non-sticky tack mentioned but am not sure exactly what that is or where to find it.


I bought this pedometer (currently unavailable on amazon though). It comes with this magnet piece that screws onto a plastic piece. What I did was (with Larry's helpful advice), drill a small hole on the back of the plastic wheel and screwed the magnet piece through that. DM me if you still need more help, I can send some pictures


----------

